# LOST



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

One day in my room when i was cleaning its tank like i do every week, i let him out to have free roam(like i do every week) and then i forgot about him and know hes loose!








im soooo pissed at my self and i am such a dumbass!!!!! i love that snake and want to find it bad! i tore apart my room and no sign. i havent fed him in like 3 weeks so hes hungry. any suggestions on how to find him?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam how can u forget

maybe dip a mouse in warm chicken broth and place it inside the tank sideways
and when he smells it and comes for it,hopefully u will be close by to catch him


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Look in warm places. He will probably look to gain heat.


----------



## predatorfish86 (Aug 12, 2003)

Look in tight spaces also mine got out and I found him in my cabinet drawer.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

never let your pet roam free man, always watch it and stay with it, its just a stupid way to loose a pet and have it die

its ok man, we've all made mistakes

look for hot places, place a heating pad or something in the center of your room, and also a mouse wouldnt hurt


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

update 
did u find it ??????????


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

I still have not found it sorry for not posting sooner ive been busy... i am going to do an all out search tonight and hopefully ill find it ill also try all of ur good ideas. i love that snake and have hand raised since it was 6" now its 3'10"! i hope i find it or i will give away all of my pets if i dont...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Well dont give up on it. Its only been 5 days so it can still be around and fine.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

they can survive for a long time without food, just try to keep the house warmer


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Im sorry i just find this extremely funny. Good luck tho


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Roger said:


> Im sorry i just find this extremely funny. Good luck tho
> [snapback]874255[/snapback]​










why?

cause people do dum things at times


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Death in # said:


> why?
> 
> cause people do dum things at times
> [snapback]875661[/snapback]​


I guess you can say thats some of the reason


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

What worked for me when I lost a ball python was hitting a rat in the head with a bat, then taking a razor and cutting its head to show its brain. Supposedly, snakes can't resist the smell of that and they come out.

Good luck dude, I'm sure he's fine and will show up.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

^ wow, LMAO


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

huntx7 said:


> What worked for me when I lost a ball python was hitting a rat in the head with a bat, then taking a razor and cutting its head to show its brain. Supposedly, snakes can't resist the smell of that and they come out.
> 
> Good luck dude, I'm sure he's fine and will show up.
> [snapback]876627[/snapback]​










braining a mouse alway gets there sensors going
i had to do that with a few picky eaters


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

balls can go a very long time with NO food, some go a year. try the mouse thing, and dont forget to check the fridge!!! serious look behind it!!!


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

when i had mine it got loose and i found it 2 hours later on the dryer vent hose, the dryer was on, it found the heat


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Roger said:


> ^ wow, LMAO
> [snapback]876678[/snapback]​


Thats actually a feeding technique.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > ^ wow, LMAO
> ...


Yea i noticed, but that sounds a bit crazy. I bet PETA or whatever isn't to happy about that technique


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

im just wonding found the snake?


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> One day in my room when i was cleaning its tank like i do every week, i let him out to have free roam(like i do every week) and then i forgot about him and know hes loose!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my brother had a ball python years ago.. and we lost him in our house and it took about 2 weeks until we found him inside our computer's printer. We still have no idea how he got in there, but i guess he went somewhere where it is warm..

so to help.. i would say look in places that there would be warmth, like a heater, computer, lamp... etc
Good Luck :nod:









plus they can get into the tighest places that would never imagine...

remember he will probaly be in the place where you said to yourself "thers no way he's in there" then you walk away..


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

find em yet


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

so did u find it yet


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Sorry its been so long im still lookin he should turn up, I hope.....







i am soooo pissed if i don find it ill never get another snake again.


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> Sorry its been so long im still lookin he should turn up, I hope.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shitty for you


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

where dou you live? do you live in like a warm climate? cuz when i lost my snake for like 2 months, it was during the summer and i guess my snake was hungry nd it was warm out and my mother found him while she was gardening outside.


----------

